# Wreck-It Ralph - for old video game fans



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

This recently came out on video, or at least Redbox. If you're a fan of the classic games, this is a fun one. The primary characters are from fictitious games, but some old classics make appearances, including in a bad guy support group.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Promise me you haven't gone turbo.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

This new site has had some glitches in it


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

This movie was WAY better than I expected. Saw it in the theater and was glad I spent the money.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> This new site has had some glitches in it


On a positive note, all the words in the interface are spelled right 

I think it was cool that the companies that owned the characters played along. Apparently Nintendo was very much for Mario appearing, but the makers felt his appearance would overshadow Felix.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah... I didn't see this in theaters... I watched it within a couple of days of buying it, though. Was pleased with it. I like when they are able to pull a cross-platform cross-company character deal like this off... a lot of people have to put their egos aside to allow the main characters to overshadow their company's characters... but in the end it ends up as good press for all involved I think. I'll probably watch this again soon.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Though, I'm not sure I'll ever see the guards of the Wicked Witch in Wizard of Oz the same way. I'll replace oooeeeooo with Oreo.


----------

